# Fun stuff to do...maybe...



## rockb (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Guys, apparently this thread is where we can "show off your skills"...I looked, couldn't find another place to post these pics...had to come back here. ; )
I got on a lamp making kick a while back......you know, if it's bright and shiny some of us gotta look.

Himalayan salt lamps are all over the place but they are cool and look really neat as night lights. We have a couple, keep 'em on all the time. 'They"..the guys that sell 'em say there are some health benefits....could be but my tummy still sticks out so I know they won't cure that. 

I got the salt at our local Tractor Supply......horses/cows like to lick it.....people too, some folks grind it up for cooking. They had holes already bored as they were hanging on a rope. One lamp fits nicely over the bulb...other block I broke up. Since this is a woodworking site, I turned a couple chunks of wood, walnut and maple for the base. BTW, the lamp with the little pieces came from a $1.00 old lamp at a flea market. Bought it for the guts and feathers to make ...something else. The brushed aluminum was part of the $1.00 piece. 

My favorite and first piece...drilled some holes, stuck in some random length 1/4" rod, etc.....got what ya see. 












Maple base, old lamp bushed metal middle, and salt blocks....






Sorta looks like kryptonite......only orange... : ) 
Electrical part ain't brain surgery....
Make one, give it to your wife...she'll say, "Thanks honey, put it up in the closet with all the other stuff"..... makes it all worth while. ; )

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 6, 2015)

Rocky! I love these lamps! Good job with this "mixed media" project.......(and I always enjoy your sense of humor!)


----------



## rockb (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey Mike, thanks....mixed media?...is that what ya call it? Have seen the words but never tried it. : )


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2015)

That's pretty cool Rocky thanks for showing it to us. And I didn't even know you turned!


----------



## rockb (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Kevin...turning....very...very...basic. I need to hang around Mike Jones a lot more....


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2015)

Very cool!

My dogs would be licking that lamp constantly... Hell, one of my kids probably would too!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2015)

Great concept rock! Those are sweet!

I bet if you used different color bulbs you could find one that made it look like krytonite....


----------



## rockb (Jul 6, 2015)

As to lamp licking...not a bad thing. Apparently you can buy large slabs of that type of salt and cook steaks on it. Who knew....?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 6, 2015)

A few years ago, a woman came on to this forum seeking wood turners to make lamp bases for her Himalayan Salt blocks for resale to the massage industry. If i recall correctly, she didn't have any money.....


----------



## rockb (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm used to that Mike....what's her address....? : )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClintW (Jul 7, 2015)

Could you turn the salt on the lathe? So it has a half finished design in the upper or lower half? Kind of like a scultpure, but with one half raw to give the natural appearance still? 
Really neat! I have wanted to make one for awhile!


----------



## rockb (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Clint..not sure about turning it as there are fracture lines but you can find where people have sculpted it. I think going slow, scraping, you could get a desired shape on a lathe. But, I learned this the hard/dumb way. Breaking those large blocks down into bite size bits on my bandsaw spread salt dust into the saw....started corrosion quickly......got it under control but it happens...
You can "sculpt" with a pressure washer......makes some really interesting shapes..


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2015)

Mike Jones said:


> A few years ago, a woman came on to this forum seeking wood turners to make lamp bases for her Himalayan Salt blocks for resale to the massage industry. If i recall correctly, she didn't have any money.....



She was married to a man from South Africa, and told me she was going to bring me back a large suitcase of ABW and pink ivory when they went to visit his family in a couple of weeks, in exchange for an equal amount of FBE. Not knowing if SA gov would frown on that I told her she might have trouble getting a whole suitcase out of the country unless it was sculptures or something finished. She assured me her hubby was well-connected and it wouldn't be a problem. I was skeptical but still giddy at the prospect. 

I'm still waiting on my suitcase full of SA booty.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> She was married to a man from South Africa, and told me she was going to bring me back a large suitcase of ABW and pink ivory when they went to visit his family in a couple of weeks, in exchange for an equal amount of FBE. Not knowing if SA gov would frown on that I told her she might have trouble getting a whole suitcase out of the country unless it was sculptures or something finished. She assured me her hubby was well-connected and it wouldn't be a problem. I was skeptical but still giddy at the prospect.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my suitcase full of SA booty.


I've got the email address of a prince in S A. He has a fortune that he will split with us if we just give him our bank account numbers.....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> I've got the email address of a prince in S A. He has a fortune that he will split with us if we just give him our bank account numbers.....



I know the guy! He is my friend. He sends me emails all the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 7, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> I've got the email address of a prince in S A. He has a fortune that he will split with us if we just give him our bank account numbers.....


Funny you say that. I actually went through infantry training with a prince from Swaziland. His name is Lindani Dlamini. He was a good dude with alot of heart. Should have asked him if he could send me some sweet wood...


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 7, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Funny you say that. I actually went through infantry training with a prince from Swaziland. His name is Lindani Dlamini. He was a good dude with alot of heart. Should have asked him if he could send me some sweet wood...


----------

